# Protection Plan? Worth it....or not?



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wondering. 72 bucks a year, and I've only had one issue with my equipment....ever?

The cable companies are getting more and more competitive...just when I thought DirecTv would start blowing them out of the water.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Some find the protection plan worth it.

Protection plan covers dish, dish alignment, cabling, and receiver.

Without protection plan, you have to pay for replacing the dish, realignment, or fixing cables. You can get a replacement leased receiver for $19.99 but that also triggers a new programming commitment. 

I view the cost of the protection plan as part of the DirecTV service cost. Especially since I am currently disillusioned with DirecTV's customer service quality, and I expect FIOS to be available to me in 2008, I don't want to trigger a new commitment if I have a problem with my DirecTV equipment.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had assorted dish-alignment problems over the years, and the protection plan has been well worth the charge for me. 

The protection Plan will pretty much cover any visit you need, outside of a custom install.

If you're comfortable adjusting the dish yourself (not to mention walking along your roof, if the dish is mounted there), and if your setup is fairly simple, then you might not need it.

It's not the scam a typical store extended warranty is.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I've run naked since 1997, paid one $70 service call. I'm definately rolling the dice, but so far, I am ahead.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, I was not aware that they now charge for service calls...

I usually do all my own work on most things...but will likely keep it as the price of my equipment goes up...and the dish on the side of my house.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Since becoming a DirecTV customer in 1996, the only reason that I've ever had a DirecTV technician at my home has been to install new equipment that they wouldn't just ship to me.

I have had to replace one HD DVR (HR10-250). But that was while it was still under warranty. Therefore, in over 11 years, I have not had a single condition where I would have benefitted from the protection plan. At $72 per year, I'm nearly $800 ahead of the game.

If things really go to start to go so wrong that I even get close to spending that much to fix DirecTV problems, I will cancel service and go somewhere else. If things are that bad, even if I have to pay an early cancellation penalty, I would still be ahead of the game.

Charging people to fix technical problems, typically caused by the installers themselves or defective equipment, that's owned and provided by DirecTV, when their competitors (cable companies) do no such thing, is the one place where I think that DirecTV is making a big mistake from a customer retention standpoint.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Charging people to fix technical problems, typically caused by the installers themselves or defective equipment, that's owned and provided by DirecTV, when their competitors (cable companies) do no such thing, is the one place where I think that DirecTV is making a big mistake


DISH does it, and is more expensive
Cable does it, but they inflate their programmning charges and other fee's, they dont specifically line item that inparticular charge, but rather roll it into other charges.
So, instead of forcing you to accept their extended Warranty, DirecTV gives you the option, which is good for "people like us"


----------



## STEVEHD (Mar 27, 2006)

id say the protection plan is well worth it i know theyve had to come to my house a couple times to re aline my dish so id say its well worth it


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Charging people to fix technical problems, typically caused by the installers themselves or defective equipment, that's owned and provided by DirecTV, when their competitors (cable companies) do no such thing, is the one place where I think that DirecTV is making a big mistake from a customer retention standpoint.


I don't know about where you are at but Cox Communications here does charge a maintenance fee. If you do not have it and the come out to service you. If it is definatley not a defective receiver they charge you $90.00 for the service call. I also called them recently just to check there ful pricing to get 5 DVr's 3 of wchich would be HD and there digital expanded cable I would pay 158.97 per month I currently have 5 DVR's 3 of which are HD and a seperate HD receiver with the protection plan and PLUS DVR HD package, (more channels than cables) for $102.

I have had to replace two HD receivers this year saved 20.95 on shipping for those and 2 service calls saved 140 there by having the protection plan. For me it has been worth it this year.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

In general protection plans are great deals...for the companies selling them. The plan will cost you $72/year and has numerous exemptions (including exempting bad installs and acts of God). A service call will cost you (if they decide to charge which they don't always for long-term customers) $70.

Read the plan, make your decision.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Nope. Just do some simple math.


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 2, 2007)

When I was with DishNetwork for 7 years I was never informed or asked about a service plan. I never had one problem with my equipment in all those years.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Have never purchased any protection plan or extended warranty in my life.

Only got burned once on a GE TV, Simple solution never buy anything GE ever again.

I've saved a bundle !! Also must admit I'm real good at fixing things.

For the average person the protection plan could save you real money but odds are if you get a good install the equipment should last about 9 years, exception is DVR hard drives that fail often after four-six years service.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

2 Good points with their Protection plan:

- DVR free if it breaks
- NO New 2 years commitment if your equipment is replaced for technical problems


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I have it, but am also DIY. IMO it's really just a matter of tech expertise/patience versus time you might have to commit, plus risk of a new 2 yr commitment. Really just piece of mind or roll the dice.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's what I don't get...if we're "leasing" the equipment...why do we have to pay for it....and then...if it breaks, why are we liable?


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> Here's what I don't get...if we're "leasing" the equipment...why do we have to pay for it....and then...if it breaks, why are we liable?


I was just about to ask the exact same question. I can see charging $19.99 for the shipping/return of the receivers, but why would they make you re-commit to another 2 years? Can anyone actually confirm that is the case?

In either case, the protection plan is not worth it IMO. I had 3 different inept techs come out when my dish got out of alignment (while still under warranty) and none of them got it right. I went to Sears and bought myself a $4 wrench and within 5 minutes I had the dish realigned perfectly by myself.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Here's what I don't get...if we're "leasing" the equipment...why do we have to pay for it....and then...if it breaks, why are we liable?


You aren't liable for the receiver so long as you don't run over it with your car. You are liable for the shipping costs to replace the receiver, service calls to your house for dish realignment, etc... if you don't have the protection plan. And if you have owned equipment like an HR10-250 you can only get a free replacement with the protection plan.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

In my experience, no, the protection plan is not worth it. 1) I have had DIRECTV for 5 years, never paid PP never needed it. 2) My mom paid the PP for 10 years at the $5 monthly for a total of $600. She got one LNB, one remote and one SD receiver. Altogether these would have cost $170 without the plan. After I pointed this out to her she dropped it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Here's what I don't get...if we're "leasing" the equipment...why do we have to pay for it....and then...if it breaks, why are we liable?


Wildcat, because that's what you agree to in their lease agreement. If you lease a car you're responsible. If you lease a building you may or may not be responsible depending on the agreement.

I always urge people to read what they're agreeing to. Not because I think you can negotiate the terms with DirecTV or GMAC leasing for that matter...but you'll at least know what you're getting into.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

If I could realign my HD dish like I used to do with my old dish, I would not get the protection plan. I added the protection plan this year and needed it for three dish realignments.

I've been a DIRECTV customer since 1997 and have taken care of everything (installs, troubleshooting, replacements) on my own until now.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ansky said:


> I was just about to ask the exact same question. I can see charging $19.99 for the shipping/return of the receivers, but why would they make you re-commit to another 2 years? Can anyone actually confirm that is the case?
> 
> In either case, the protection plan is not worth it IMO. I had 3 different inept techs come out when my dish got out of alignment (while still under warranty) and none of them got it right. I went to Sears and bought myself a $4 wrench and within 5 minutes I had the dish realigned perfectly by myself.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P500014


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TermiNader said:


> If I could realign my HD dish like I used to do with my old dish, I would not get the protection plan. I added the protection plan this year and needed it for three dish realignments.
> 
> I've been a DIRECTV customer since 1997 and have taken care of everything (installs, troubleshooting, replacements) on my own until now.


Why would you need three realignments in a year? Sounds like you're paying people to not do the job properly. It gets more than a bit "windy" here at times and I haven't needed realignments?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had the protection plan for as long as I can remember. Worked like a champ when my receivers were owned and with the fact they cover wiring, it's a good insurance for me.


----------



## caspertodd (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been a D* customer since 1996 and have never paid for the protection plan. I have had one receiver go bad and had to pay the $19.95 or so for shipping. I don't think they had to extend my contract or anything to replace it. 

Damn, now my equipment is going to break tonight :nono2:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> Charging people to fix technical problems, typically caused by the installers themselves or defective equipment, that's owned and provided by DirecTV, when their competitors (cable companies) do no such thing, is the one place where I think that DirecTV is making a big mistake from a customer retention standpoint.


Not sure what cable company you dealt with but with charter if you call them out and the problem is not in the pole to your house, you automaticly go on the the clock for a 90.00 service charge, and you do not have their wiring plan.

same with AT&T, if you call them in and the problem is in your house and you have no wiring plan you go on the clock for service charges.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

it appears to me that "trowing" $72.00 a year at D* helps raise your "rating" with them and helps with equipment upgrades and such it is not waisted money. I think D* shows appreciation to those that pay for the plan.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> it appears to me that "trowing" $72.00 a year at D* helps raise your "rating" with them and helps with equipment upgrades and such it is not waisted money. I think D* shows appreciation to those that pay for the plan.


Yeah, it's just a different way of them getting the money. They obviously prefer the $6/mo that they can count on as regular income.

I agree with Ken that IN GENERAL protection plans and extended warranties are gravy on the top for the companies that offer them. Why do you think darn near every company under the sun offers such a service? Some companies make more on accessories and extended warranties than they do on "primary" items.

I also do all of my own wiring and installations, I'd rather do it myself than have some potentially less than competent installer messing around with my walls and wiring.

That said, I added the protection plan this fall after getting the 5LNB dish and HR20 installed. I'll evaluate the PP again in the spring or summer based on reliability of the dish and my new HR20.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> Since becoming a DirecTV customer in 1996, the only reason that I've ever had a DirecTV technician at my home has been to install new equipment that they wouldn't just ship to me.
> 
> I have had to replace one HD DVR (HR10-250). But that was while it was still under warranty. Therefore, in over 11 years, I have not had a single condition where I would have benefitted from the protection plan. At $72 per year, I'm nearly $800 ahead of the game.
> 
> ...


Ditto, In 13 years and 5 different locations the only time they had to come to my home was recently to install the new dish and mpeg 4 stuff. Even then, all the installer did was mount the dish on my wall next to the old one. I figure, I've saved over $900 . I noticed on my bill they added the protection plan without my permission after the new install. I may just keep it though since I notice these new HR20's are glitchy as hell. Audio sync is horrid! I like the idea that I can call and request new equipment anytime.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

With the change to HD equipment, having the protection plan has already payed off for me. The newer the technology, the more complicated the install is, and new to market equipment all need it.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only started the PP since the advent of the 5-lnb dish. I'm not interested in climbing up a ladder to sort that out if need be.

I've had hardware problems twice - both minor - and both taken care of within 24 hours. That's what has counted for me. My time - and time available for the electronic recreation that's part of my life - makes the insurance worth it.

BTW - there ain't any kind of insurance that doesn't make money for the company.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

In the past four months I've had two owned HR10-250s die on me. One call, ten minutes, two HR20s delivered to me, back up and running in a couple of days (though I had other equipment, so I wasn't completely without service). Total cost to me - $0.00 under the Protection Plan. And I now own the HR20s (for what that's worth).

I've had an occasion where a cable had suffered wear & tear and needed to be replaced and a few other things. Over time has the "profit & loss" margin fallen in my favor? Don't know. If I wasn't paying the $5.99 a month, I would not be putting it into a jar as my own personal insurance against satellite related repairs/repacements so I'd have to come up with the money for service calls/equipment replacement out of pocket. Six of one, half a dozen of the other.

Has the peace of mind factor in not having to be getting up on the roof myself, dealing with new dish technology, come up with $70 for a service call, etc., etc. fallen in my favor? Most definitely. I certainly haven't taken a bath by carrying the PP since 1996, but I also don't look at it as a competing investment against what I might be earning by investing $5.99 in something else. For me it's just part of a "programming package" to which I subscribe.

I am completely happy with carrying the PP and feel it's worth it TO ME. That's where everyone has to make their own decision.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

Different flavors....I'm wheelchair mobile so the PP is well worth it just to address dish alignment/service issues. Use to have my old 3lnb dish mounted close to ground level where I could get at it...slimline needed to be mounted up higher on the roof line to get all sats so PP was a no brainer for me. Plus the addition of a 'Hot Shot' snow melter to keep the snow from interupting my football Sundays.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

I've been with D* since the early days, with zero problems. When I went to HD last April, I figured that the PP would be a good idea, at least until I got a feel for the reliability of the HD gear.

Since then, I've had 2 surges, the first via the phone line. One wiped out my HR20 and 2 SD receivers, as well as blowing a hole in one of my Slimline LNB's. (At that point, I unplugged all of my receivers from phone lines.) The second required replacement of my entire LNB assembly. In both cases, I received competent, next-day service at zero cost to me.

Note that while the PP does not include "acts of God," it does specifically cover surge-related events.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

1) Depends on your propensity to gamble.
2) Depends on your net worth.
3) Depends on your liquid assets.
4) Depends on your knowledge of the reliability of DirecTv receivers.
5) Depends on your dependence on DirecTv installer/tech field people.

The above in random order, more-or-less.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> it appears to me that "trowing" $72.00 a year at D* helps raise your "rating" with them and helps with equipment upgrades and such it is not waisted money. I think D* shows appreciation to those that pay for the plan.


What you say may be true. It reminds me of the kind of "protection" small business owners pay to Tony Soprano. I can't believe that the average DirecTV customer has more than one service call in a 12-month period. The MAXIMUM charge is $70. I've had one service call in four years. I wouldn't even think of buying this kind of "protection."


----------



## Sysyphus (Nov 27, 2007)

I actually did get my moneysworth out of the protection plan when my old pre-HDDVR days Mitsubishi HD receiver went wrong just after its warranty ran out... this was close to a $1K box at the time... thing is the troubleshooting tech didn't think it was the receiver... first call he replaced the dish... seemed OK so he left, went wrong again next day and he came back with another tech... they spent several hours well into the evening replacing all my cables and multiswitch... still no good so he conceded that it had to be the receiver, called Direct and a refurb Hughes box (identical to the Mits apart from the name badge) was next-day Fedexed to me along with a box to send the malfunctioning one back...

I dropped the plan when I bought my HD-Tivo since it seemd a waste of money while the then "big ticket" item was under warranty... debating adding it back once my HR21 is out of warranty.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know about you, but I am full up with liquid assets tonight 



chuckg said:


> 1) Depends on your propensity to gamble.
> 2) Depends on your net worth.
> 3) Depends on your liquid assets.
> 4) Depends on your knowledge of the reliability of DirecTv receivers.
> ...


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

With the higher expense of HD replacement DVR's, it's worth it to me. I've never had a D* tech out to my house for anything, I've done my own installs and wiring. 

A SD DVR is about $100, the HD DVR is simply a bunch more $$$. Why chance it? I've already had one HR20 replaced recently. It's a bunch easier to pay $6 month than $300 + a service call if needed all at once.


----------



## superman24 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hear you about the HR20's. I've had 1 of 2 go bad. I need the OTA feature that the HR21 does not have. I just purchased a new one for my wife to have... made sure I bought at HR20-700. One a few left in the local stores. Had to travel 30 miles to a CC to get it. It better pay off. But heck, if I'm leasing it, DTV should be responsible for defective equipment for more than their 90 day warranty.


----------



## darman (Sep 24, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> In the past four months I've had two owned HR10-250s die on me. One call, ten minutes, two HR20s delivered to me, back up and running in a couple of days (though I had other equipment, so I wasn't completely without service). Total cost to me - $0.00 under the Protection Plan. And I now own the HR20s (for what that's worth).


So you OWN the replacements? I thought they switched you to a lease.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

darman said:


> So you OWN the replacements? I thought they switched you to a lease.


Owned receivers are replaced with owned receivers, why else do you think I have the Protection Plan? All my equipment is owned and I want to keep it that way.

So... No shipping charges, receiver is owned, and no additional service commitment. I'm willing to pay the extra bucks for that.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

homebase said:


> With the higher expense of HD replacement DVR's, it's worth it to me. I've never had a D* tech out to my house for anything, I've done my own installs and wiring.
> 
> A SD DVR is about $100, the HD DVR is simply a bunch more $$$. Why chance it? I've already had one HR20 replaced recently. It's a bunch easier to pay $6 month than $300 + a service call if needed all at once.


If you can plug the receiver in yourself, replacing a defective HD DVR costs no more than replacing a defective SD receiver. It will cost $19.99 for shipping. That's it. Not having to pay for a new receiver when it breaks is the up-side to leasing equipment, rather than owning it. The protection plan will just save you the $19.99 shipping charge for a replaced receiver (plus you DirecTV commitment will be extended).

Back when the protection plan was the difference between getting a receiver replaces and having to buy a new one, it may have been worth it. Now that it's the difference between paying $20 for shipping or not, unless you're considering leaving DirecTV and don't want to extend your commitment, then it's not worth it. In order to be worth the cost, all 3 of my DVR's would need to be replaced once a year and one of them would have to be replaced twice.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

darman said:


> So you OWN the replacements? I thought they switched you to a lease.


If they replace an owned receiver on the protection plan, then you still own the new receiver.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm keeping ahold of it for now simply because I now have the 5LNB dish and an HD-DVR and HD receiver that are both fairly new. I don't want to pay for a new one of those....especially after getting both for "free".


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Here's what I don't get...if we're "leasing" the equipment...why do we have to pay for it....and then...if it breaks, why are we liable?


You aren't. They replace it for "free". But you must pay a shipping & handling charge....and accept an additional 2 year commitment.

OR, if it breaks, you can simply CANCEL that receiver and send it back (unless it's your only one and you have a commitment, of course). When they get it back and discover that it doesn't work....OOPS!! Must have been damaged in shipping (in the container DirecTV supplied). Better take it up with the carrier you pre-paid. HA HA HA!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> it appears to me that "trowing" $72.00 a year at D* helps raise your "rating" with them and helps with equipment upgrades and such it is not waisted money. I think D* shows appreciation to those that pay for the plan.


Really? Say, have you ever considered land in Florida? I just happen to have....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Yeah, it's just a different way of them getting the money. They obviously prefer the $6/mo that they can count on as regular income.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but DirecTV doesn't get ONE CENT of that "protection plan" money (except if you live in Oklahoma). It's an INSURANCE CONTRACT with AIG WarrantyGuard, Inc. in all states except Florida and Oklahoma. In Florida, it's New Hampshire Insurance Company. ONLY IN OKLAHOMA is the insurer DIRECTV.

Even though I don't waste money on the protection plan, an over-eager installer doing a FREE upgrade signed me up without my permission-which I promptly cancelled after seeing it listed in the "activity since last bill" on the website. But they sent me the contract anyway, and even if I would have considered it in the past, after reading that contract I'll take my chances.

They cleverly forget to tell you that if you sign up for it you are STUCK with it FOR A YEAR unless you pay a PENALTY to cancel. And, if you've had any service under the plan and you cancel, YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THE SERVICE YOU RECEIVED under the plan. It also cleverly automatically renews, like DirecTV's sports packages. (It's a one year contract)

Can you imagine having an accident with your car, getting a check from the insurance company to repair it and then having them CHARGE YOU BACK if you cancel your policy?? Doesn't fly here in Wisconsin, AND NEITHER DOES THE DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN PROVISION. There is a special (hilarious) legal disclaimer in the plan for Wisconsin Residents. "If you cancel this plan, no deduction shall be made from the refund for the cost of any service received." Not only that, in Wisconsin "This Plan shall not be cancelled due to unauthorized repair of the covered equipment..." so I guess I can try "fixing" it myself....if I HAD the plan, that is. HA HA!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but DirecTV doesn't get ONE CENT of that "protection plan" money (except if you live in Oklahoma). It's an INSURANCE CONTRACT with AIG WarrantyGuard, Inc. in all states except Florida and Oklahoma. In Florida, it's New Hampshire Insurance Company. ONLY IN OKLAHOMA is the insurer DIRECTV.
> 
> Even though I don't waste money on the protection plan, an over-eager installer doing a FREE upgrade signed me up without my permission-which I promptly cancelled after seeing it listed in the "activity since last bill" on the website. But they sent me the contract anyway, and even if I would have considered it in the past, after reading that contract I'll take my chances.
> 
> ...


http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/DirecTV_service_contract_v4.pdf

The way I read that is DirecTV's Protection Plan is not going to let you sign up and then cancel just for a problem otherwise they are plugging a loophole so you just don't sign up then when fixed cancel.

And Wisconsin,looks like you can get it fixed,and you don't have to give up the cheese.:lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but DirecTV doesn't get ONE CENT of that "protection plan" money (except if you live in Oklahoma). It's an INSURANCE CONTRACT with AIG WarrantyGuard, Inc. in all states except Florida and Oklahoma. In Florida, it's New Hampshire Insurance Company. ONLY IN OKLAHOMA is the insurer DIRECTV.


Thomas,

DirecTV gets money from the protection plan. They get a rather nice commission. When you buy insurance from an independent insurance agent do you believe he/she doesn't get any payment too?

Most of the large box stores have 3rd party insurance companies as the underwriters/managers for their extended warranties. Sprint uses one for their cell phone plans. Do you think they're all doing it out of the goodness of their hearts?

If you read that HBO was owned by Time Warner would you assume that DirecTV doesn't get any money from selling it too?


----------



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

I just found out that the price of a service call is being raised to $79.95 on 01/01/08. Maybe this will incourage more people to have the protection plan.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

My opinion is that the protection plan is well worth the money for these reasons:

Faster response times for service calls
Resolve an environmentially caused failure
Antenna re-alignment (effect of storm/wind)
5LNB replacement

STB replacement

Overall my system is very reliable. However, it seems that odd things tend to happen while I am out of town. So having the protection plan enables me to get a problem solved in a timely manner and keep my wife happy.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

A no brainer, IMO.. Get it and keep it...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

rborden said:


> I just found out that the price of a service call is being raised to $79.95 on 01/01/08. Maybe this will incourage more people to have the protection plan.


After experiencing the so-called "professional installers" on three occasions now, I will do my own system repairs and upgrades. I always have to go back and redo the sloppy work they do to bring it up to my standards anyway. (It was not my choice-to get the "free" upgrade deals I was stuck with the equipment being delivered and installed by the "professionals")

However, if you are not experienced at "do it yourself" projects like running coax or installing connectors on said coax, installing/aiming satellite dishes, or troubleshooting problems by all means pay the six bucks a month.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rborden said:


> I just found out that the price of a service call is being raised to $79.95 on 01/01/08. Maybe this will incourage more people to have the protection plan.


Well I hope if it does this doesn't mean the PP is going to $7.99 a month!.If it does I will PP!.:lol:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but DirecTV doesn't get ONE CENT of that "protection plan" money (except if you live in Oklahoma). It's an INSURANCE CONTRACT with AIG WarrantyGuard, Inc. in all states except Florida and Oklahoma. In Florida, it's New Hampshire Insurance Company. ONLY IN OKLAHOMA is the insurer DIRECTV.
> 
> Even though I don't waste money on the protection plan, an over-eager installer doing a FREE upgrade signed me up without my permission-which I promptly cancelled after seeing it listed in the "activity since last bill" on the website. But they sent me the contract anyway, and even if I would have considered it in the past, after reading that contract I'll take my chances.
> 
> ...


They only charge you back if you cancel the plan within a short time of having a service done.
For example, if you add the plan, get a reduced rate service call, then cancel the plan within a few weeks, thinking instead of being out $70, you're out $25, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Well I hope if it does this doesn't mean the PP is going to $7.99 a month!.If it does I will PP!.:lol:


It used to be 7.99 a month, it was dropped to 5.99


----------

